# Sprung spring



## Hydrobell (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 30, 2022)

Nice tent shot HB  what you got growing there?


----------



## Hydrobell (Apr 30, 2022)

Hindu kush


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 30, 2022)

Looks very healthy


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2022)

Nice job.


----------



## pute (Apr 30, 2022)

Off to a good start.


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

Sweet Potatoes


----------



## Hydrobell (May 1, 2022)

Shot up lastnite... excited about this one. Last year was a learning curve. Decided to be a tad bit conservative (ease up on nutes) on these cuz of the humidity issue.. ran the big dog dehumidifier and wow..


----------



## bigsur51 (May 1, 2022)

nice and healthy

any fragrances yet?


----------



## Hydrobell (May 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> nice and healthy
> 
> any fragrances yet?


Not really yet...


----------



## Hydrobell (May 15, 2022)

Flower week3


----------



## Hydrobell (May 15, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

Hydrobell said:


> View attachment 296985


Nice bud


----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2022)

Nice job


----------

